# Field Trip - Valley Forge



## LadyFlynt (Nov 9, 2006)

VF is very close by (used to drive through it every Lord's Day to church). I had a first come visit this week...unfortunately it was raining yesterday. But we made it to VF just before the sun went down. Took pictures of the bunks and parish...a young couple was there to meet the rector (bringing speculations from us of course  ). We took the rest of the driveway hoping to get to the Episcopal church. We ended up in the cemetary behind the church. Michielle went up to the church and took pictures in the dark...I took some of the cemetary...most turned out horrible. Speaking of a bit spooky...but we're both kinda nutty that way anyhow and we couldn't miss the op when she had to leave this morn for OH.

If anyone is interested, I would be willing to share a few photos.


----------



## Puddleglum (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool! Pictures are always awesome - please share.  My mom grew up in that area . . . I can remember visiting there when back east visiting relatives.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 9, 2006)

Please share -- sounds great! 

P.S. Isn't "Valley Forge" the secret access code to the vault at the National Archives (re _National Treasure_)?


----------



## tcalbrecht (Nov 9, 2006)

I work just across the river from Valley Forge. I like to ride my motorcycle there in the summer. Each summer we hold a prayer time in the parking lot by the chapel for our local Christian motorcyclists chapters. The rector has come out to pray with us.

Did you see any deer? The place is loaded with them.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 9, 2006)

I enhanced these so you could see somewhat...it was dark!

The cemetary










The Rectory




(I need to upload more of the rectory)

The Episcopal Chapel













The Bell Tower









The Bunk houses














And adventures in Cross Keys (currently known as Intercourse, PA)


















Next time we will go earlier in the day and I will have better pictures...but it was fun...nothing like being in the cemetary of a histotic monument at night...two women and 10 children.....


----------

